# What is best web host for ecommerce?



## ziggyz19 (Nov 7, 2012)

We currently use bigcartel for our tshirt ecommerce website but we would like to use a place that is around the same price (a little more expensive is okay) but has more flexibilty with design. Im not good with html or css so it would have to be a place that has a design center to help me. So any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## juch (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Zack, how are you doing? I just took a look at your website. I would recommend you going with a WordPress based platform so you can customize it and use an e-commerce plugin such as WooCommerce or Flexi Shop. 

All you would need to do is setup a webhost that has WordPress, since it's free your only charge per month would be the hosting cost.

If you need some help further or want to talk just PM me


----------



## nstockley (Nov 1, 2011)

Like the above says, wordpress might be the best option for you but it can be a bit daunting if your new to the world of web design.

I'll offer any help I can but it's worth getting a good web designer on board.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Cart always depend on your CMS how much your CMS is flexible ?


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

Go with Shopify if you want something professional, especially on the backend, that you can customize by yourself or hire someone else to customize for you.


----------



## mattybear (Jun 8, 2012)

KabirC said:


> Go with Shopify if you want something professional, especially on the backend, that you can customize by yourself or hire someone else to customize for you.


I agree. Shopify is a great easy to use platform. 

Matt
deadmanvalley.com | Homepage


----------



## TRMMarketing (Nov 22, 2011)

One option for a hosted shopping cart would be BigCommerce. They have a 15 day trial so you can test out the platform before making a decision. If however you are considering shopify I would recommend checking out Envato Theme Forest for a responsive shopify theme. Responsive themes will resize and adjust content to display on displays of varying size, This will assist in making your store more accessible to mobile shoppers.

Anyway hope this helps, feel free to PM me if you have any questions on responsive themes, I will be happy to share my opinions or make a recommendation.


----------



## hinytiny (Dec 19, 2012)

*best web host for ecommerce*

Hi mate you don't need technical skills to build a successful Web store. Quick Shopping Cart makes it easy to create an eye-catching store probably your T-shirt store.
You can get this from Thewebpole.com which provides 1,500+ quick-start design and color combinations and also provides FREE hosting with guaranteed 99.9% network up time!
And there are no set-up or per-sale fees.


----------

